# Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich



## indianyara (22. Apr. 2009)

...so ich setzte meine Frageliste mal besser hier fort:

Kann man auch irgendwie ohne Filter den ganzen Blütenpollen Herr werden? Dann her mit den Geheimtips


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

 ...und wo sind die Fotos???

Was stört Dich an den Blütenpollen? Entweder die sinken von alleine auf den Grund oder Du lässt Deinen Teich einfach mal überlaufen. Bei der Größe sollte das kein Problem sein, oder


----------



## indianyara (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

jaaaahaa...sind ja schon da...jedenfalls eins im Profil 
ist halt noch so, wie ich ihn bekommen habe...da muss noch viel gebastelt werden 

naja sieht grade halt irgendwie ziemlich...gelb aus...
ich hoffe heute eh noch auf Regen, die Sonne in den letzten Tagen hat schon ziemlich Wasser geklaut


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo Schelly, dass nennt man nicht Anpassung, sondern Kümmerwuchs...
Wenn es zuviele sind, geb welche ab, sonst werden sie nur krank und sind ein lebenslanger Pflegefall...
@ Indi: Viele Tiere im Teich fressen die Pollen sehr gerne...
Ich hab heute Pollen zusammengekehrt für meine Garnelen und Endlerguppys im Aquarium, die flippen schier aus, wenn sie eine Messerspitze davon bekommen...
Das ist auch nur für kurze Zeit, der Spuck ist bald zuende und geht dann mit den Gräserpollen in ein paar Wochen weiter...
VG Monika


----------



## indianyara (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Ich hab nur keine Tiere im Teich und ich bezweifel, dass sich hier auf dem Balkon welche ansiedeln (außer Mücken) !?

naja hab die Pumpe mal laufen lassen, dann sieht das ganze schon wieder etwas besser aus (den Boden kann ich wieder erkennen  )


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hei, das geht vorbei...
Hast Du nichtmal ein paar __ Schnecken? Also die überleben auch ein komplett zugefrorenes Gefäß... Oder halt irgendwo unterstellen... Reicht mit 10cm Wasser drin... So das man es tragen kann...
Aber Du wirst Dich wundern, was da so alles angelockt wird... Wir Outdooraquarianer haben schon x-mal mit Libellenlarven probleme bekommen, wenn wir für den Winter die Wasserpflanzen zurück ins Haus holen...
Da wundert sich der Laie und staunt der Profi...
Für Elossomas everglady (Schwarzbarsche) wäre der Pott ausreichend... Die haben eine Temperaturspanne von 10-30° Und lieben Mückenlarven. Nur ein bisschen Platz schaffen, gewaschenen Sand untenrein, einlaufen lassen, den Pflanzring raus und die Pflanzen einsetzen und verdisch....
Faunabox im Bad oder Schlafzimmer mit 20-40 Liter sollte zum überwintern ausreichen... Denen reichen 10°, dann klappt es im nächsten Jahr sogar mit dem Nachwuchs 
http://www.aquaticjewels.de/FORUM/thread.php?postid=6904

 Oder __ Stichlinge...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## indianyara (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

so ihr wolltet doch Bilder...hier sind sie ;o)

Fotos


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo Indi,

das ist ja ganz lustig, aber kannst Du die Bilder nicht ganz normal in Beitrag einbinden - diese wegflutschenden Dinger sind nix für brilletragende Grobmotoriker


----------



## indianyara (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

hier nochmal für alle, die ihre Finger nicht stillhalten können


----------



## Dachfrosch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Dieser Lochziegel ist eine gute Idee, gibts die im Baumarkt?


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hi Suni,

Du meinst den halbrunden Betonpflanzstein? Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, Formen und Größen in jedem Baumarkt für einen Appel und ein Ei.


----------



## indianyara (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

ja...die Dinger nennen sich Pflanzringe und sollten in jedem Baumarkt zu finden sein...(also falls du das runde Braune meinst, in dem die Pflanzen stehen ;o) )


----------



## Dachfrosch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Muss gleich mal wieder in den Baumarkt fahren 
Danke!


----------



## Minigarten (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo - jetzt habe ich den Nic vergessen !!

Ich habe auch  eine Zinkwanne vor einer Woche ähnliich bepflanzt - eine Sitzbadewanne - Deine Idee mit dem Hohlziegel finde ich SUUPER.  Macht doch ein anderes Bild als die Kunststoffkörbe - wo hast Du den gefunden?

Frage: In welches Substrat hast Du die Pflanzen gesetzt? Ist das Wasser nach wie vor so schön klar? Ich muss nochmals umpflanzen, da ich den  Erdballen an den Pflanzen gelassen habe und dann hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass das quasi "Gift" für das Wasser ist.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg

Karin


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*



Minigarten schrieb:


> und dann hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass das quasi "Gift" für das Wasser ist.



Hi Karin,

auch wenns nun  gibt
ich bin nachwievor andrer Ansicht


----------



## elkop (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

zum thema erde oder keine erde kann ich von einem versuch berichten:

wir haben zwei miniteiche.
einer ist so wie ichs hier gelernt habe, ohne erde mit viel pflanzen in sand und kies.
zustand: manche pflanzen haben es schwer, andere gedeihen gut. ich habe heuer erstmals schwebealgen im teich, wasser grün, meine geduld ist überstrapaziert.

der zweite teich hat einen haufen erde und steine in der mitte (mein GÖGA wollte ihn nämlich zuschütten und blumen setzen). dann hat ihn mein teichlein so fasziniert, dass er sein vorhaben aufgegeben hat und sein miniteichlein (eine große sat-schüssel der ersten stunde) seither als biotop pflegt. er hat die gleichen pflanzen wie ich drin, aber die wachsen alle wie der teufel. das wasser ist glasklar, nur hat er einige wenige fadenalgen, ansonsten fühlen sich alle einwohner, pflanzen wie tiere, sauwohl. bei mir sind im letzten herbst alle großen libellenlarven gestorben, wahrscheinlich (meinten die fachleute hier) sind sie verhungert.


----------



## Minigarten (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen und Elke!

Da klingt jetzt aber interessant1

Eugen - heißt das, in Deinem Miniteichlein sitzen die Pflanzen in Erde???

Also - meine Wanne ist jetzt seit über einer Woche bepflanzt - Pflanzen in Erde - die Pflanzen gedeihen gut. Das Wasser wurde vom 2. Tag an braun grünlich - Algen hab ich keine bisher - aber das Wetter war bis vorgestern sehr kühl - momentan schwimmen viele Blütenpollen obenauf - aber die sind ja momentan überall. 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nachmittag - auf Forumanraten, alles auseinanderbauen und die Pflanzen in Sand setzten - GöGa hat Verlegesand im Kieswerk besorgt - aber die hatten dort keine Ahnung ob da Lehm drin ist - jedenfalls stammt der Sand direkt und ungewaschen aus dem Bodensee - das kann ja nicht falsch sein. 

AAAber weil bis auf grünes Wasser die Pflanzen so gut aussehen bin ich hin und her gerissen, und frage mich ob ich wirklich alles wieder auseinanderreißen soll - spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, nur das Wasser zu wechseln.....??? 

Übrigens - ich weíß ihr wollt Fotos - Aber ich hab noch abgewartet, wegen dem eventuellen Umbau. Sie kommen auf alle Fälle.

Falls mir noch wer antworten möchte - ich habe ein Thema mit Namen "Badewannenteich" vor ein paar Tagen hier gestartet....

LG
Karin


----------



## Eugen (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*



Minigarten schrieb:


> Eugen - heißt das, in Deinem Miniteichlein sitzen die Pflanzen in Erde???



Hi Karin

ja,das heißt es.
Ich habe verschiedene Substrate ausprobiert und bin letztlich bei einem Gemisch aus lehmhaltiger Erde (weil es die bei uns halt gibt ) und Sand gelandet.
Manche Pflanzen habe ich auch im Topf gelassen,so wie er mir geliefert wurde.

Wenn du nun schon den Sand hast,kannst ja vorsichtig eine Lage oben drauf geben (zwengs der Optik)

Ja,ich bin kein Anhänger dieses Verlegesandes.
Stehe damit aber ziemlich allein in diesem Forum.
Dafür kenne ich grünes Wasser und Algenplage nur vom Hörensagen


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo Karin,

ich hab da mal einen älteren Beitrag zum Thema Pflanzsubstrat im Miniteich ausgegraben:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694


----------



## Dachfrosch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Suni,
> 
> Du meinst den halbrunden Betonpflanzstein? Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, Formen und Größen in jedem Baumarkt für einen Appel und ein Ei.



So, gesehen hab ich die Dinger jetzt mal in "echt" - sind aber für mein Teichlein leider viiiiel zu groß! (und zu schwer)


----------



## indianyara (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

kennt sich jemand mit Schwimmfarn aus? meiner ist inzwischen leider total braun :-( (so habe ich den sogar schon mal im Laden zum Verkauf gesehen  )
an den Wurzeln haben sich aber auch Algen festgeklammert, ein Grund dafür?

mein __ Froschlöffel zeigt auch ein ganz komisches Verhalten...die großen Blätter werden nach und nach braun, aber trotzdem kommen auch 2 neue Blätter raus und eine riesen Blüte hatte er auch schon...ist das einfach der normale Ablauf?


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Mein __ Froschlöffel macht das auch, ist aber trotzdem seit dem Frühling enorm gewachsen und blüht auch, also nehm ich an, dass das normal ist ;
Warum der Schwimmfarn braun wird, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## sanddorn (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo indianyara,

bei meinem Schwimmfarn sieht es ähnlich aus. Da sitzen auch die Wurzeln voller Algen und die Blättchen werden braun. Es könnte vielleicht an den Algen liegen. Hab eben was im Netz gefunden. Lies mal folgende Seite dazu:

http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/schwimmpflanzen/schwimmfarn-pflegen.html

...leider steht da nix von braunen Blättern. Interessant zu wissen wäre auch ob man die Pflanzen besser wegwirft, oder ob es sich lohnt die Wurzeln von den Algen zu befreien. Was bestimmt eine ziemliche fummelei ist...

Grüße
petra


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Miniteich*

Hi Ihr,

wenn Ihr auch grünen Schwimmfarn hab, schmeißt den braunen Schwimmfarn sammt Algen und der darin gebundenen Nährstoffe weg.

Braun muss nicht gleich tot heißen. Ich haben braun-rötlichen, der trotzdem neu austreibt. 

Was Ihr an Algen von den Wurzeln einfach abziehen könnt, entsorgt, was nicht, das nicht.


----------

